# R5 CFexpress Cards



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 31, 2020)

Just wanted to post that the ProGrade 128 Gold CFexpress card *cannot* handle 8K RAW and 4K 120









ProGrade Digital 128GB CFexpress 2.0 Gold Memory Card


Buy ProGrade Digital 128GB CFexpress 2.0 Gold Memory Card featuring 128GB Storage Capacity, NVMe PCIe 3.0 x4 Bus, Max Read Speed: 1700 MB/s, Max Write Speed: 1400 MB/s, Min Write Speed: 140 MB/s, Records Raw 4K Video, Compatible with Select XQD Devices, Metal Enclosure for Temperature Control...




www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 2, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Just wanted to post that the ProGrade 128 Gold CFexpress card *cannot* handle 8K RAW and 4K 120
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah there was a YT I just watched on the Pc (sorry on iPad now), where the average write speed has to be 325MB/s and you can see the prograde gold doesn’t do that except in burst. Apparently on Canon Europe they have a list of compatible cards

Here it is


----------



## SteveC (Aug 2, 2020)

Stu_bert said:


> Yeah there was a YT I just watched on the Pc (sorry on iPad now), where the average write speed has to be 325MB/s and you can see the prograde gold doesn’t do that except in burst. Apparently on Canon Europe they have a list of compatible cards



Thank you for this...even though the manual says "Refer to the Canon website" I can't find ANYTHING there (except another copy of that same table, which might be geek humor on someone's part (like an index entry for "recursion" that lists the page of the index entry for "recursion").


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 2, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Thank you for this...even though the manual says "Refer to the Canon website" I can't find ANYTHING there (except another copy of that same table, which might be geek humor on someone's part (like an index entry for "recursion" that lists the page of the index entry for "recursion").



There’s a Canon USA knowledgebase article on the 1dx3 cfexpress requirements which is a good indicator for the r5.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 2, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> There’s a Canon USA knowledgebase article on the 1dx3 cfexpress requirements which is a good indicator for the r5.


Yeah this seems to line up with the current R5 card compatibility.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 2, 2020)

Actually, I still haven't managed to find it. Damn youtube page didn't load his links after 20 minutes (my connection is VERY slow today).


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 3, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Actually, I still haven't managed to find it. Damn youtube page didn't load his links after 20 minutes (my connection is VERY slow today).


Here's the link to the Canon Europe card list: https://www.canon-europe.com/suppor...r_products/content/faq/?itemid=tcm:13-1997134


----------



## SteveC (Aug 3, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Here's the link to the Canon Europe card list: https://www.canon-europe.com/suppor...r_products/content/faq/?itemid=tcm:13-1997134



If I read it right, the SanDisk 128 GB card will not work--and that was my prime candidate. (I refuse to give Sony any of my money.) But Lexar 128 will work and ProGrade Cobalt 325 will work. I don't want a huge card with a huge price, so it looks like Lexar is the one--depending on its price.

[edit--it's not lexar cobalt, it's pro grade. Modified.]


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 3, 2020)

Pretty sure this is what you all are after... it is specific to the R5. I almost made the same mistake at only looking at the max writes thinking it would be enough headroom.






EOS R5 - Canon UK


Download drivers, software, firmware and manuals for your Canon product and get access to online technical support resources and troubleshooting.




www.canon.co.uk







*Edited original table for easier reading (added lines).


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 3, 2020)

SteveC said:


> If I read it right, the SanDisk 128 GB card will not work--and that was my prime candidate. (I refuse to give Sony any of my money.) But Lexar 128 will work and Lexar Cobalt 325 will work. I don't want a huge card with a huge price, so it looks like Lexar is the one--depending on its price.


That's correct, 128gb sandisk not supported. Lexar is a more affordable option but I have heard very mixed reports about their reliability...


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 3, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> Pretty sure this is what you all are after... it is specific to the R5. I almost made the same mistake at only looking at the max writes thinking it would be enough headroom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that's the table. Just be careful reading it because the rows aren't lined up properly


----------



## vjlex (Aug 3, 2020)

Supported doesn't necessarily mean _*won't work*_, just _*not guaranteed to work*_, right? I don't remember where, but I thought I read that someone used a Sandisk 128GB without issue. I wonder if I need to cancel it from my order.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 3, 2020)

vjlex said:


> Supported doesn't necessarily mean _*won't work*_, just _*not guaranteed to work*_, right? I don't remember where, but I thought I read that someone used a Sandisk 128GB without issue. I wonder if I need to cancel it from my order.


Maybe consider the sony tough 128gb, just to be safe?


----------



## vjlex (Aug 3, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Maybe consider the sony tough 128gb, just to be safe?


Yeah, I'll probably take another look at the Lexar. I previously used Lexar CF in my 5D4 and I already bought the Lexar 128GB UHS-II. The only reason I didn't get the Lexar CFExpress originally is because I saw a few bad reviews for it and the Sony (I also have hangups about Sony media).


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 3, 2020)

vjlex said:


> Yeah, I'll probably take another look at the Lexar. I previously used Lexar CF in my 5D4 and I already bought the Lexar 128GB UHS-II. The only reason I didn't get the Lexar CFExpress originally is because I saw a few bad reviews for it and the Sony (I also have hangups about Sony media).


Yeah I have heard of lexar cards failing more often than Sandisk. Having said that, something is not quite right with the quality control at Sandisk either. I just bought a Sandisk SD card reader, and my Sandisk SD card won't even fit inside.. it gets jammed at the opening. I have also read all of the horrible reviews on the Sandisk Cfexpress reader on B&H. I don't know wich brand to trust now!


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 3, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Yeah I have heard of lexar cards failing more often than Sandisk. Having said that, something is not quite right with the quality control at Sandisk either. I just bought a Sandisk SD card reader, and my Sandisk SD card won't even fit inside.. it gets jammed at the opening. I have also read all of the horrible reviews on the Sandisk Cfexpress reader on B&H. I don't know wich brand to trust now!



I had something similar with the Lexar reader that came bundled with the cards: the reader is so tight that it will always flip the write-protect switch! I now have 3 of those with the plastic shell removed so I can actually write to those cards!

I'm starting to appreciate the Sony Tough cards (the non-recalled versions) more and more, no tiny switches, no tiny ridges and a solid construction.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 3, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I had something similar with the Lexar reader that came bundled with the cards: the reader is so tight that it will always flip the write-protect switch! I now have 3 of those with the plastic shell removed so I can actually write to those cards!
> 
> I'm starting to appreciate the Sony Tough cards (the non-recalled versions) more and more, no tiny switches, no tiny ridges and a solid construction.


You would think getting the dimensions right for a reader would be quite simple?

Which Sony Tough cards were recalled? I'm considering a Sony Tough CFExpress for my R5 now...


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 3, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> You would think getting the dimensions right for a reader would be quite simple?
> 
> Which Sony Tough cards were recalled? I'm considering a Sony Tough CFExpress for my R5 now...



SD cards were recalled: https://www.sony.com/electronics/support/memory-cards-sd-cards/sf-g128t/articles/00246463

I bought one right before the recall and that already had the '*' mark on it and wasn't affected. There hasn't been a recall for CFe cards yet.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 3, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Yep that's the table. Just be careful reading it because the rows aren't lined up properly



I thought about adding lines before adding it to the post as it is kind of confusing... so I went back and edited it. Also looks like when I was creating the post the first time, a few people beat me to the link.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 3, 2020)

vjlex said:


> Supported doesn't necessarily mean _*won't work*_, just _*not guaranteed to work*_, right? I don't remember where, but I thought I read that someone used a Sandisk 128GB without issue. I wonder if I need to cancel it from my order.



If you want to run the high data rate modes w/o an issue, I would cancel. It will be able to do stills and the less extreme video modes... but when recording at the highest modes it might not keep up. All it has to do is dip below a certain minimum threshold (the data rate of what you're trying to write) longer than the buffer can cover and then your recording stops w/ error. It might happen in the first/mid/last sectors of the card... but you just don't know (heck, may not happen at all, or perhaps it will wait until you need it that 'one' time).

Plus keep in mind the extra minimum speed benefits more than just the 'extreme' modes... the faster you can write to card and clear buffer, the better.

My opinion is I want to get a card that can meet the demands of the device 100% of the time. Bonus if it can match the specs of the device on the high end.

Also for those looking, the Cobalts just jumped in price so watch out (due to demand?).


----------



## SteveC (Aug 3, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> If you want to run the high data rate modes w/o an issue, I would cancel. It will be able to do stills and the less extreme video modes... but when recording at the highest modes it might not keep up. All it has to do is dip below a certain minimum threshold (the data rate of what you're trying to write) longer than the buffer can cover and then your recording stops w/ error. It might happen in the first/mid/last sectors of the card... but you just don't know (heck, may not happen at all, or perhaps it will wait until you need it that 'one' time).
> 
> Plus keep in mind the extra minimum speed benefits more than just the 'extreme' modes... the faster you can write to card and clear buffer, the better.
> 
> ...



B&H had them for 600 dollars apiece yesterday. A bit pricey!


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 3, 2020)

SteveC said:


> B&H had them for 600 dollars apiece yesterday. A bit pricey!



Tell me that was for the 650's.

Got the 325 when I preordered (late I might add...as I'm still waiting). Cost then was 360, cost yesterday was > 450 then dropped to 430 later in the day (Amazon). Ouch, just checked and it's 550 in the manf site.


----------



## Gözler (Aug 3, 2020)

Canon Europe does not list Sandisk 512GB CFexpress. I guess they have not tested it yet? It should work, right?


----------



## vjlex (Aug 3, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> If you want to run the high data rate modes w/o an issue, I would cancel. It will be able to do stills and the less extreme video modes... but when recording at the highest modes it might not keep up. All it has to do is dip below a certain minimum threshold (the data rate of what you're trying to write) longer than the buffer can cover and then your recording stops w/ error. It might happen in the first/mid/last sectors of the card... but you just don't know (heck, may not happen at all, or perhaps it will wait until you need it that 'one' time).
> 
> Plus keep in mind the extra minimum speed benefits more than just the 'extreme' modes... the faster you can write to card and clear buffer, the better.
> 
> ...


I'll consider it, but I don't feel I have that many options at this point. I just watched Gordon Laing's review of the R5 focused on stills shooting. I noticed he used the same Sandisk 128GB CFExpress and he did some 8K video for still grabbing purposes. I'm curious how it performed for those 8K captures.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 4, 2020)

vjlex said:


> I'll consider it, but I don't feel I have that many options at this point. I just watched Gordon Laing's review of the R5 focused on stills shooting. I noticed he used the same Sandisk 128GB CFExpress and he did some 8K video for still grabbing purposes. I'm curious how it performed for those 8K captures.



Yeah, CFExpress cards seem to be in short supply right now... could always get a better card later and use that as a spare.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 4, 2020)

Gözler said:


> Canon Europe does not list Sandisk 512GB CFexpress. I guess they have not tested it yet? It should work, right?



According to the chart from Canon UK (I posted it earlier), the sandisk extreme 512 will work for all modes.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 4, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> Tell me that was for the 650's.
> 
> Got the 325 when I preordered (late I might add...as I'm still waiting). Cost then was 360, cost yesterday was > 450 then dropped to 430 later in the day (Amazon). Ouch, just checked and it's 550 in the manf site.


The 325GB cards now listed at B&H and other sites for $549 are the new Gen 2 cards. The ones that were listed on sale for about $340 or so recently were Gen1 with a slightly slower (1400 I think) minimum sustained write speed. Gen 2 is 1500 minimum sustained.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 4, 2020)

HenryL said:


> The 325GB cards now listed at B&H and other sites for $549 are the new Gen 2 cards. The ones that were listed on sale for about $340 or so recently were Gen1 with a slightly slower (1400 I think) minimum sustained write speed. Gen 2 is 1500 minimum sustained.



Provided that's MBPS and not MbPS, I could live with that, and would be willing to pay $240 for a card with a mere 1300 MBPS minimum sustained write speed.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 4, 2020)

HenryL said:


> The 325GB cards now listed at B&H and other sites for $549 are the new Gen 2 cards. The ones that were listed on sale for about $340 or so recently were Gen1 with a slightly slower (1400 I think) minimum sustained write speed. Gen 2 is 1500 minimum sustained.



I was talking about the Cobalt Gen 2's which are 1700 MB/s max read, 1500 MB/s max write, 1400 MB/s min write. Keep in mind the max are are peak values, not sustained. However I had to wait for it to ship from the manufacturer. Also those are still going for 430 on Amazon, but are 550 on manf & other sites it seems. So even though it's not as good of a deal on Amazon as it was... it's still better than current on other sites.

FYI- The Gen 1's were 1600/1400/1300.

Also to note, I see the term minimum and average thrown around a lot in the ProGrade site (referencing same values).

Perhaps I was lucky enough to get Gen2 for Gen1 price.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 4, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> I was talking about the Cobalt Gen 2's which are 1700 MB/s max read, 1500 MB/s max write, 1400 MB/s min write. Keep in mind the max are are peak values, not sustained. However I had to wait for it to ship from the manufacturer. Also those are still going for 430 on Amazon, but are 550 on manf & other sites it seems. So even though it's not as good of a deal on Amazon as it was... it's still better than current on other sites.
> 
> FYI- The Gen 1's were 1600/1400/1300.
> 
> ...


I noticed that too about the "average" and "sustained". It seems to me they use average when talking about the Gold series, the Cobalt they use sustained. I went back and checked the speeds again, I stand corrected. The Cobalt product page does say 1500 sustained write, but the tech data sheet contradicts that and says 1400 as you state. Either way it looks like you got a great deal on the Gen 2. I'm getting by with my puny Sandisk 128, and a couple of ProGrade Cobalt V90 SD cards.


----------



## Gözler (Aug 4, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> According to the chart from Canon UK (I posted it earlier), the sandisk extreme 512 will work for all modes.


It does not list the 512GB Sandisk CFexpress but since the 256GB is supported I expect 512GB is supported as well. I am returning the 125GB Sandisk CFexpress I already bought and have a 512GB on order from B&H. I hope it arrives before the camera!


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 4, 2020)

Gözler said:


> It does not list the 512GB Sandisk CFexpress but since the 256GB is supported I expect 512GB is supported as well. I am returning the 125GB Sandisk CFexpress I already bought and have a 512GB on order from B&H. I hope it arrives before the camera!


512gb is listed as supported by Canon Europe


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 4, 2020)

Gözler said:


> It does not list the 512GB Sandisk CFexpress but since the 256GB is supported I expect 512GB is supported as well. I am returning the 125GB Sandisk CFexpress I already bought and have a 512GB on order from B&H. I hope it arrives before the camera!



It's on the list. You shouldn't have any worries. The chart on their site doesn't have the lines so it's hard to know where they are supposed to be (I added them for easier reference). I am guessing you where off 1 set of rows looking at it, as there isn't a SanDisk 256 listed (guessing you were looking at the Lexar 256).


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 4, 2020)

HenryL said:


> I noticed that too about the "average" and "sustained". It seems to me they use average when talking about the Gold series, the Cobalt they use sustained. I went back and checked the speeds again, I stand corrected. The Cobalt product page does say 1500 sustained write, but the tech data sheet contradicts that and says 1400 as you state. Either way it looks like you got a great deal on the Gen 2. I'm getting by with my puny Sandisk 128, and a couple of ProGrade Cobalt V90 SD cards.



I went with the ProGrade V90 as well for SD... to replace my old SanDisk U3 & V30's.


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 4, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> I went with the ProGrade V90 as well for SD... to replace my old SanDisk U3 & V30's.


Really weird about the SD card speeds vs their ratings. Below shows the Sandisk 128GB SD card rated at U3 but performing faster sustained write speeds than some V90 cards. I have a 64GB Sandisk SD card (UHS-I) which is rated for V30. Hard to understand how a UHS-I card can be rated V30 when a U3 UHS-II card isn't especially given the write speeds at this website
https://havecamerawilltravel.com/photographer/fastest-sd-cards/


----------



## john1970 (Aug 4, 2020)

I purchased Sony Tough G cards (CFExpress and SD) for the R5. The durability of the SD Card is phenomenal compared to a average construction SD Card.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 4, 2020)

john1970 said:


> I purchased Sony Tough G cards (CFExpress and SD) for the R5. The durability of the SD Card is phenomenal compared to a average construction SD Card.


Great to hear! I was very close to buying the sony tough cf express but the equivalent sandisk was slightly cheaper so went with that instead. Can't wait to test out the 8k raw


----------



## Gözler (Aug 4, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> It's on the list. You shouldn't have any worries. The chart on their site doesn't have the lines so it's hard to know where they are supposed to be (I added them for easier reference). I am guessing you where off 1 set of rows looking at it, as there isn't a SanDisk 256 listed (guessing you were looking at the Lexar 256).
> View attachment 191851


Wow, that table is not what I was reading it as! Glad I ordered one that is 'supported'. I thought Sandisk 256GB was supported, not Lexar.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 4, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> Really weird about the SD card speeds vs their ratings. Below shows the Sandisk 128GB SD card rated at U3 but performing faster sustained write speeds than some V90 cards. I have a 64GB Sandisk SD card (UHS-I) which is rated for V30. Hard to understand how a UHS-I card can be rated V30 when a U3 UHS-II card isn't especially given the write speeds at this website
> https://havecamerawilltravel.com/photographer/fastest-sd-cards/



That's an awesome summary & testing... I put it in my bookmarks to reference later. Only nice thing would have been if they formatted the chart on wider monitors to display w/o scroll & they were consistent in the Tested Write/Reads vs Rated Reads/Writes. 

I think the reason is in the explanation in the link...
"Where things get a little complicated, though, is that these speed ratings don’t necessarily reflect the absolute speed of the card. Put another way, a card that has a V30 rating isn’t necessarily faster than one that has a U3 rating. That’s because to display the rating on the card, the manufacturers have to have their cards certified for that rating. It also involves revising packaging and marketing materials, which is an expensive process. So not every manufacturer will go to that trouble and expense right away. The upshot is that it’s not as simple as just looking at a card with a V30 or even V60 rating and knowing that it’s faster than one that only carries a U3 rating. It might be, but the rating system doesn’t work quite that way. You can see evidence of that in the speed test results on this page, with some cards with a lower speed rating being faster in testing than ones that display a higher speed rating on the packaging."

Really happy I went with the ProGrade's now.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 4, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Either way it looks like you got a great deal on the Gen 2.



Received the CFExpress card today and happy to confirm it's a Gen2. Link below for those interested...





Amazon.com: ProGrade Digital 325GB CFexpress Type B Memory Card (Cobalt): Computers & Accessories


Buy ProGrade Digital 325GB CFexpress Type B Memory Card (Cobalt): SD Cards - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 4, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> That's an awesome summary & testing... I put it in my bookmarks to reference later. Only nice thing would have been if they formatted the chart on wider monitors to display w/o scroll & they were consistent in the Tested Write/Reads vs Rated Reads/Writes.
> 
> I think the reason is in the explanation in the link...
> "Where things get a little complicated, though, is that these speed ratings don’t necessarily reflect the absolute speed of the card. Put another way, a card that has a V30 rating isn’t necessarily faster than one that has a U3 rating. That’s because to display the rating on the card, the manufacturers have to have their cards certified for that rating. It also involves revising packaging and marketing materials, which is an expensive process. So not every manufacturer will go to that trouble and expense right away. The upshot is that it’s not as simple as just looking at a card with a V30 or even V60 rating and knowing that it’s faster than one that only carries a U3 rating. It might be, but the rating system doesn’t work quite that way. You can see evidence of that in the speed test results on this page, with some cards with a lower speed rating being faster in testing than ones that display a higher speed rating on the packaging."
> ...


Sandisk's 64GB version does specify V30 on it but their 128GB version only has U3. Great testing that he does but weird about 128GB version.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 5, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> Sandisk's 64GB version does specify V30 on it but their 128GB version only has U3. Great testing that he does but weird about 128GB version.



U3 and V30 both mean the same thing, 30MB/s. For some reason they felt the need to switch from "U with a number inside" to "V with a number ten times bigger next to it" to express exactly the same thing. Meanwhile, card manufacturers now have to put THREE distinct speed ratings on their cards now, all to say the same thing, because there are three overlapping scales C10 = U1 = V10. So basically any modern card will be C10 ( because the C numbers go no higher), U something bigger than 1, and V something bigger than 10.

NONE of which tells you the *minimum* sustained speed of a card, which is critical for large files (like video).

However...as far as I know these ratings are only used for SD cards?


----------

